# MH Spot light effect on plants



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

As I was reading about MH lights I noticed that reef keepers position their corals depending on where the light is most intense in the aquarium. Is this why most people use PC's? Because the light is diffused and is relatively the same throughout the tank. I still have a lot to learn, and don't understand the article all that well,
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/mar2004/feature.htm

What effect will the MH pendants spot effect have on the plants?

Any good post or info on the subject?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I think the reason PC is used more than MH for planted tanks is that PC will fit into a standard strip light or canopy, the bulb selection is larger, the costs are smaller, and of course you get better coverage with no spectrum shift.


----------

